# federal hydra shoks



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I heard that the Federal Hydra Shoks are being discontinued. Has anyone else heard of this? I think they are about to start making the HST more available to the public. Which is a good thing as it is my favorite round but lately I have been carrying the Gold Dots because that is what is available to me in the 124 +p JHP. I figure that I am about as well armed as any with that round. I even got it in the +p+ load from underwood and the review from tnoutdoors shows it to be a fantastic load.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I believe I posted this link for you on another thread but here it is again. This site is one of my sources for the Federal HST and the Speer Gold Dot loads I like to carry. Hydra Shoks are an older design and have had some problems in certain loads expanding as designed. The HST is much better choice than the Hydra Shok load, as is the Gold Dot. Underwood and Double Tap make very hot loads so just be careful your gun can take these.

Tactical Defense Solutions LLC - Federal Tactical LEO


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

But for the .380, the HS is a good round. I'll have to find another round.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I do like them in the 380. I better buy some more then

I also like them in my 9mm Beretta


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I carried them in 45 for years but don't mind seeing them go. Besides having serious setback the bullets were a little on the soft side to me, after 3 chamberings or so (depending on the gun) when I felt uncomfortable with the setback you could clearly see the HP opening really closed up. A gun that chambers on the violent side like a 1911 would just beat the hell out of them.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

45 cal bullets seem to set back more than 9mms. I never had setback issues in 9mm rounds except for critical defense rounds after some rechamberings. And even then, you can do it a few times

Hydrashok is still a big seller for old school guys like me. I am surprised to hear this


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

GCBHM said:


> But for the .380, the HS is a good round. I'll have to find another round.


Yes, the Hydra Shok in .380ACP has been an exception for some reason.

Look at it this way. Bullet technology and design is a dynamic field... always changing. This is a good thing and we are the ones who reap the benefits of this.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've run so many rounds of hydrashok thru my Berettas over the years - especially as I cycle thru old carry ammo. I have resisted changing to the newer Federal rounds, because then I needa buy some just to shoot thru the gun before I start to carry them. 

When I couldn't get hydrashoks during the ammo rush, I settled on Gold dot. I may just stick with the Golddots then if this happens and I run out.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

SouthernBoy said:


> I believe I posted this link for you on another thread but here it is again. This site is one of my sources for the Federal HST and the Speer Gold Dot loads I like to carry. Hydra Shoks are an older design and have had some problems in certain loads expanding as designed. The HST is much better choice than the Hydra Shok load, as is the Gold Dot. Underwood and Double Tap make very hot loads so just be careful your gun can take these.
> 
> Tactical Defense Solutions LLC - Federal Tactical LEO


I worry about the over pressure of the Underwood ammo but I saw they were tested in the Glock 19 so that is the gun I am loading them in.
I also trust my Sig P228 to handle that load.
I might use them in my S&W Shield 9mm and 3913 on a very limited basis. Do you see any problems with these guns using a +p+?
Tactical Defense Solutions currently only has the 124 grain in stock and I do like that load and it has great reviews I want to try and get the 147 grain HST if I can in the 9mm. Let me know if you see any on the net.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

shaolin said:


> I worry about the over pressure of the Underwood ammo but I saw they were tested in the Glock 19 so that is the gun I am loading them in.
> I also trust my Sig P228 to handle that load.
> I might use them in my S&W Shield 9mm and 3913 on a very limited basis. Do you see any problems with these guns using a +p+?
> Tactical Defense Solutions currently only has the 124 grain in stock and I do like that load and it has great reviews I want to try and get the 147 grain HST if I can in the 9mm. Let me know if you see any on the net.


I would not load any +P+ ammo in the Shied or the 3913. Some +P+ loads have pressure ratings in the neighborhood of 42,000 psi (the RA9TA Winchester Ranger is one of these). In the two guns mentioned in your question, I would not exceed a +P load. In the Glock, you should be okay with +P+ but do keep in mind that extended use of these loads will shorten the life of some components.

As for the 147gr HST, do some google searches to see what pops up. I have some standard and +P versions of that load and the HST 124gr. You just have to look around. And sometimes you can find these loads at gun shows.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I personally don't use any +p ammo. 

I generally use 124gr Gold dots or Hydroshocks - the non +p variety. I sometimes use Critical Defense in my Shield, and also in my CX4. For some reason, the CX4 grouping of Gold Dot opens up compared to regular FMJ. And, the hydrashok POA/POI is different in the CX4. Guarddog and Critical Defense hits exactly where I want in the CX4 carbine.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Shipwreck said:


> I personally don't use any +p ammo.
> 
> I generally use 124gr Gold dots or Hydrsjo - the non +p variety. I sometimes use Critical Defense in my Shield, and also in my CX4. For some reason, the CX4 grouping of Gold Dot opens up compared to regular FMJ. And, the hydrashok POA/POI is different in the CX4. Guarddog and Critical Defense hits exactly where I want in the CX4 carbine.


You sound like a wise person and use the ammo that your gun likes and not what society deems popular at the time. From a short barrel the non +p Gold dots over penetrate so that is why I elected to use the 124 grain +p Gold Dots for my day to day carry load. I just ordered 150 round of the standard pressure 124 grain HST "thanks southern boy for the link" This will become my primary carry load in the summer/spring. By the time winter comes around I hope to have some standard pressure 147 HST. Shipwreck you should watch the shootingthebull410 test on the HST rounds and I think you will be pleased as to what Federal has done since the Hydra Shoks. I still have a few boxes of Hydra Shoks but I only really like the 230 grain 45acp round and the 380 loads. The 9mm seems to be a hit or miss as far as expansion thru denim for me.


----------

